# Extension ladder up to junction box on round pole.



## HARRY304E

kaboler said:


> I need to get about 20 feet up to a lighting pole to work in a junction box. I'm going to use a long extension ladder. It's a round pole.
> 
> Anyone try to do that? If anyone has any pointers, let me know. I'm thinking that maybe I could secure some kind of hook at the top to latch onto the pole and hold my ladder in place, but I dunno.
> 
> If I feel unsafe about it, I won't even go up, but I want to give it a try.



Get a bucket truck.

If your boss lets you do that the he should be shot.


----------



## Shockdoc

I've done it plenty of times in my younger days. Good balance or just calm from partying the night before? who knows.....These days I'll just borrow a bucket truck.


----------



## backstay

kaboler said:


> I need to get about 20 feet up to a lighting pole to work in a junction box. I'm going to use a long extension ladder. It's a round pole.
> 
> Anyone try to do that? If anyone has any pointers, let me know. I'm thinking that maybe I could secure some kind of hook at the top to latch onto the pole and hold my ladder in place, but I dunno.
> 
> If I feel unsafe about it, I won't even go up, but I want to give it a try.












Adjustable Pole Grip


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## TOOL_5150

Gaf up it like a boss....


----------



## nitro71

I'd consider it if it was a large pole and seemed pretty secure. I'd also have someone hold the ladder while I went up and tied it off. Grab some wire or rope and tie the ladder off to the pole.


----------



## Wiredude

We've done it before, first trip up, have someone hold the base of the ladder, tie it off with ratchet strap at the top.
We had to do it that way at a job out on a lock/dam project. No one had a budket-boat handy.


----------



## randas

I've got a used lineman ladder with the pole strap, midspan hooks, ect. Would never go up a pole with a regular ladder again.


----------



## rnichols

this is a good kit... its the same one as the linemans ladder..
https://www.budcocable.com/Detail/?ID=517


----------



## 220/221

I replaced a 20' square steel pole a few years ago that a maintenance guy got permenantly disabled on. Pole was in a grass landscaped area and was rusted out at the base plate, under the bolt cover plate thing. Pole fell over and he got tangled up between it and the ladder and about tore his leg off.

Im just sayin. :whistling2: be aware.


If the pole is 100% secure, the only problem will be working on something that is too close. At the top of the ladder, your face is right on the pole and working is awkward. 

Climbing the ladder isn't difficult and long as the legs are planted firmly. It's not going to slide off unless you do something really stupid.


----------



## kaboler

I got 1/2 way up and chickened out.


----------



## TOOL_5150

what a buzzkil


----------



## gold

I did that once and the pole broke 2/3 of the way up.


----------



## Dierte

They found an electrician around here dead at the base of a set up like you were talking about. They don't know if he fell, had a heart attack or got shocked.


----------



## bthesparky

had to get disconnect at the top of pole once with ladder and couldn't see anything to work. Next time had linesman harness and gaffs, way easier and i could see


----------



## jwjrw

We have a 14 foot a frame with a 10 foot extension. If it was one j box I would use it. More than one or two gets lift or bucket.


----------



## kaboler

Well, I did use a bucket truck.

The reason I wanted to use a ladder was because I got the bucket truck stuck in the wet grass/mud on a monday of a long weekend, and I had to chew my way out because nobody'd come help me.

The ground solidified up, so I used the bucket truck.

I can imagine the pole breaking as I go up it hahahaha. Scary. As Gold says.


----------



## oldtimer

kaboler said:


> Well, I did use a bucket truck.
> 
> The reason I wanted to use a ladder was because I got the bucket truck stuck in the wet grass/mud on a monday of a long weekend, and I had to chew my way out because nobody'd come help me.
> 
> The ground solidified up, so I used the bucket truck.
> 
> I can imagine the pole breaking as I go up it hahahaha. Scary. As Gold says.




One more thing to add to your list of experiences! WOW! :blink:


----------



## Amish Electrician

A plain extension ladder is wobble city.

For just a few $$$ you can get a v-shaped 'pole bracket' to add to the top of the ladder. It makes a world of difference, and works on the corners of buildings too!


----------



## electricalperson

i would never climb up a pole with an extension ladder. just the thought of it makes me scared


----------



## btharmy

My old man worked for the phone co. He had a straight ladder with chain for a top rung. It was slightly slacked so it wrapped half way around the pole "hugging" it so the ladder was less likely to spin on you. I've used it. It works.


----------



## RIVETER

480sparky said:


>


That IS good. I haven't seen it before. I would only hope that it has a tightener/cinch/cable or chain that can be "cranked" tight. I see the chain but I don't see how it fastens.


----------



## Wireman191

M first day on the job the GF needed my help. He set this latter up and away he went Not having much experience with an extension latter at all I was thinking what will I do when this guys falls??? He never did thank god , Give me profit sharing I might. Probably not though.:laughing:


----------



## Service Call

How bout fixing lights this way.


----------



## Big John

That actually looks like a lot of fun, just as long as you don't drop or forget anything. Is that an accent light? What purpose could that thing serve on the 6th floor?

-John


----------



## Service Call

Yeah, 3 per column on 4 columns. And it's the ninth floor, below was a mezzanine level


----------



## sbrn33

gold said:


> I did that once and the pole broke 2/3 of the way up.


I call bull****


----------



## nhanson

Went up a 25' foot pole to replace a photo eye. Not that big of a deal


----------

